# ear protection



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

just wondering...i've been using construction ear plugs for my last two gigs (been extremely lucky to have had migraines the nights of gigs, this makes it a little more bearable)...but in the grand scheme of things...i should be wearing them at all gigs...

do you guys? if so, what do you use?

i've seen two...
was recommended these...
https://www.etymotic.com/hp/erme.html

and just found these...
http://www.muteaudio.com/products-page/product-category/m7-series/

i like the string that ties the first pair together...harder to lose one...

looking for thoughts/ideas....our ears are important for our 'occupation' we should be protecting them...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I use the etymotic when I shoot concerts. Front of house. They work very well


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sit a groupie on your shoulders. That's what Chuck Norris would do.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I've used the cheap foam roll up earplugs for the past ten years when I go to concerts. So much better. You can actually hear the music better, and no tinnitus after.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I have found the etymotic plugs to attenuate frequency range were the guitar sits disproportional to the rest of the mix. Still, I keep them on hand and use them in occasional loud situations. They are helpful to me in situations as a listener, but I enjoy them less in situations when I'm a player.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Sit a groupie on your shoulders. That's what Chuck Norris would do.


Chuck Norris's ear lobes battle the dangerous sounds & volume levels, so he doesn't need extra ear protection.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I use custom moulded musicians earplugs. You still lose some highs but they're by far the best and cuts just enough volume


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

blam said:


> I use custom moulded musicians earplugs. You still lose some highs but they're by far the best and cuts just enough volume




where did you get yours?



GuitarsCanada said:


> I use the etymotic


can i ask how much they were?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Your wise to be looking into this to protect your hearing. I went to see Tragically Hip in Cobourg awhile back and, as I never thought to bring earplugs, came close to going to the washroom and sticking toilet paper in my ears.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

In ear monitors are another consideration, although a list of pros and cons go along with those too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Same with me. Been using custom moulds now for about 7 or 8 years. Never play without them. Used foamies for years before that time. I can't remember a time when I didn't wear ear protection.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I had some custom-made years ago when I was playing in a pretty loud band and I wanted to spare my hearing. Now I use them whenever I go to a concert. Come with interchangeable attenuaters which are rated at the amount of dB's they attenuate. They are made of silicone and it takes about 2 hours. Hardest part is sitting with your ear canals totally plugged with the silicone. They work great because the filters let all the frequencies come through just attenuate the dBs. I generally use the 30 dB attenuation at most rock concerts.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ezcomes said:


> where did you get yours?
> 
> 
> 
> can i ask how much they were?


They are around $20 a pair. 

http://www.etymotic.com/hp/er20hd.html


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

blam said:


> I use custom moulded musicians earplugs. You still lose some highs but they're by far the best and cuts just enough volume


I've thought about getting custom ones. I use the hearos you get for $4 at cantire/home hardware and they still let me hear all the instruments while dropping a couple dB's and some highs. They're also comfortable - just really obvious on stage as they're bright orange and have nibs that stick out haha. Ones that look the exact same except have different filters are $20 at music stores (and clear).

edit: mine look like the etymotics just without the swappable part, in orange.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I've had a set of these for a couple of years:

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/175/Drums/Accessories/Vater/VSAS_-_Musicians_Earplugs.htm

They're great, give you two levels of attenuation, better than the foam and silicon plugs I used before


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ezcomes said:


> where did you get yours?
> 
> 
> 
> can i ask how much they were?


Costco has the best prices for them. I think they were in the $150-200 range. I got the -9db ones and they're great for jams and concerts

as for the etomoytics they're $20. most high end audio stores carry them


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

These have been around for years, love em'
sonic II ear plugs - Google Search


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

blam said:


> Costco has the best prices for them. I think they were in the $150-200 range. I got the -9db ones and they're great for jams and concerts
> 
> as for the etomoytics they're $20. most high end audio stores carry them


i'll check out Costco...never noticed them in the store before...in the audio section?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wonder if one could adapt noise-cancelling headphones to adjust the degree/amount of noise cancellation.

For those unfamiliar with them, noise-cancellers have electret mic capsules in each ear piece. The mic ostensibly hears what your ear hears, acoustically. The signal picked up by the mics, is electronically inverted, and amplified into the ear-pieces, so that when the air around you is pushing, the speaker diaphragm inside the headphone is pulling, and vice versa. Theoretically, one can adjust the level of cancellation, although I've never seen any headphones that came with such an option.

A lot of folks don't realize they don't have to be plugged into anything in order to work, although they do require a power source.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ezcomes said:


> i'll check out Costco...never noticed them in the store before...in the audio section?


most costcos have an area where they do hearing tests and hearing aids. you'll have to book an appt to get a fitting and the plugs come a week later.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I wonder if one could adapt noise-cancelling headphones to adjust the degree/amount of noise cancellation.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with them, noise-cancellers have electret mic capsules in each ear piece. The mic ostensibly hears what your ear hears, acoustically. The signal picked up by the mics, is electronically inverted, and amplified into the ear-pieces, so that when the air around you is pushing, the speaker diaphragm inside the headphone is pulling, and vice versa. Theoretically, one can adjust the level of cancellation, although I've never seen any headphones that came with such an option.
> 
> A lot of folks don't realize they don't have to be plugged into anything in order to work, although they do require a power source.


I tried that once but my Bose noise canceling headphones couldn't handle the SPL.

Etymotic has an active hearing protection product but for the cost I didn't want to take that chance that it didn't perform well. I'd buy them in a second if I knew that they had a flat response.

Check out their Music Pro High Definition Electronic Ear Plugs:

http://www.etymotic.com/hp/mp915.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

